# How much do you think you will spend on this game?



## Ayaya (Oct 24, 2017)

Will you play this game without spending any money, or do you see yourself spending some cash for it in the future?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

no moneys. 

what i will be spending a lot of on this game is TIME!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2017)

Realistically 26-50 but I'm not gonna be proud of it


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2017)

i'll do my best to not spend any money, but i know at my weakest i'll probably use like $10


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm going to probably spend my platinum points on this app if that becomes an option. I'm not willing to spend real money on a phone app.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 25, 2017)

Is there an option for:

Me now: haha, not much.
Me two weeks later: ok, just one $20 note
Me four months later: there's NO WAY I spent $300 on this game.


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm going to try to play it out with minimal purchases... however I can see myself spending at least $10-$20 within the first month or so.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 25, 2017)

Soti said:


> I'm going to probably spend my platinum points on this app if that becomes an option. I'm not willing to spend real money on a phone app.


Yeah I generally found them useless on miitomo and fe-h but anything for Ac-pc!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 25, 2017)

I set aside $800 specifically for this game


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 25, 2017)

no money lol. i don't even know what the cash is used for


----------



## Napoleonic (Oct 25, 2017)

I quit playing most of my video games and only play mobile games now because of time constraints, so I can tell you that I might be spending _a lot_ depending on how generous the game is. Whale life.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well i havent spent a dime on a mobile game outside of pokemon before so first plan is spend all my nintendo points before they expire and after that I would guess up to 50 USD (fun tip android users can download google survey to earn google play money that works for in app purchases)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Napoleonic said:


> I quit playing most of my video games and only play mobile games now because of time constraints, so I can tell you that I might be spending _a lot_ depending on how generous the game is. Whale life.



I completely relate as a father now I spend more time on FE and mario run because I can play for 5 min and back to real world responsibility.


----------



## JanelsBells (Oct 25, 2017)

*I'd like to say none but as the trailer went on I said "Nintendo just take my money". *


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 25, 2017)

The money is not needed, it is only used to speed up cool downs and buildings.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

Probably zero. I love how the leaf tickets speed up Cy-Guy so it's really hoping to hit the less patient. All those impatient time travellers should watch out!


----------



## Mu~ (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't spend money on apps, it'll take longer, but I'll get everything I want eventually.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 25, 2017)

Welllllllll.... as I bought my ds JUST for wild world and did the same for new leaf... and I have all of the amiibo cards (except the 2 special kk and Isabelle ones), I imagine that I’ll prob put some Nintendo employee’s kid through college by the time I’m through.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 25, 2017)

I have plenty of iTunes credit I haven't touched in years so why not.


----------



## Thair (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd like to say none because I'm generally pretty patient and don't mind waiting for something, but if there's something I REALLY want (maybe they'll have microtransactions for special items/ buildings eventually) I can see myself spending a few bucks, as long as it doesn't escalate and I might as well buy a full game for the price haha.


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 25, 2017)

I've never spent money on an app before, but it seems like this game might be worth it, hopefully I won't splash out too much, but I think I'll spend a bit


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

None. It doesn't seem all that hard to make leaf tickets anyway.


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2017)

kayleee said:


> I set aside $800 specifically for this game



Only $800? Please, that'll last you a week.


----------



## EpicMeli (Oct 25, 2017)

$100+ are trolls or they need better personal finance control.


----------



## Coach (Oct 25, 2017)

Not too much, I hope! I do have a little bit of cash in my google play account already, so I might spend that. If a character I really want is around for a limited time and I don't have enough tickets (Celeste!!!), then I will consider spending more.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2017)

?0. 

Unless I get some free credit. Then maybe. But paying my own money for a mobile game? No way.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 25, 2017)

I will definitely spend money. Gotta use those Google Play gift cards I keep getting for something


----------



## Laureline (Oct 25, 2017)

None, not going to be playing this game.


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Oct 25, 2017)

If I really like a game, I'll usually only spend money on the sort of 'Starter Bundle' purchase. If something like that is included in this game then I'll make an exception. Otherwise I'm happy to just take my time and wait.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

$0, my money is going towards Animal Crossing Switch


----------



## DivaCrossing (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm hoping to spend none, but usually I'm never that successful with these type of games..


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2017)

I've been playing an apk version and the game has been pretty generous so far so I definitely think it will be possible to play long term without paying any real money


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm not going to spend any. I don't need to be trapped in another app game hell. I'm sure it will be very generous up front and then stifle the currency flow like all Micro games. I'm just hoping they won't be needed to have fun with it.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 25, 2017)

DaCoSim said:


> Welllllllll.... as I bought my ds JUST for wild world and did the same for new leaf... and I have all of the amiibo cards (except the 2 special kk and Isabelle ones), I imagine that I?ll prob put some Nintendo employee?s kid through college by the time I?m through.



This is literally me too so make that 2 kids...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hazel said:


> I've been playing an apk version and the game has been pretty generous so far so I definitely think it will be possible to play long term without paying any real money



How in the hell did you get your hands on an apk? I call
*HAX*​


----------



## Alcosmos (Oct 25, 2017)

Nothing, only much time.


----------



## Cryptade (Oct 25, 2017)

I never spend real money on in-app purchases. I rather make one payment in the beginning for everything and be done rather than it infinitely drain my wallet. Being an app/free game theres bound to be a lot of waiting and honestly im patient enough and dont really even go on my phone often. I dont really care for special items and such either.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Oct 25, 2017)

I doubt I'll pay anything but I will play many hours!


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 25, 2017)

I've been playing the Australia version for the time being until it releases. TBH I don't think I will spend money on this game. I don't know if the currency is in Australian dollars or not but I was checking the prices of things. To expand one slot for Cyrus to craft multiple items at once, it costs 80 Leaf tickets. The Leaf Store charged $4 for 100 of them. So it's like a couple of dollars just to add one slot in Cyrus's crafting o.o. They give out tickets daily and for doing rewards so I'm sure if you save wisely it might help. Sometime's they might have random promo deals like bundle packs. One lasts 2 days and there was 40 leaf tickets for 99 cents plus fishing nets and honey pots included. Compare this to the regular 99 cents for only 20 tickets. Also it costs tickets for way more than just "speeding up the time for PWPs". You can use tickets for pretty much everything. Special designs for your trailer home costs tickets. Want KK Slider or Nook in your town? Tickets needed for the specialty furniture item. There is a map called Sholvestrike Quarry that you can only enter if you spend 20 tickets each visit. It gives you special crafting materials or something and you need at least 5 friends to play with you to enter it.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 25, 2017)

i plan on spending nothing but if i ever do it'd probably only be like a dollar


----------



## Silversea (Oct 25, 2017)

> View attachment 210178



God Nook that damn smug tanuki. Good to see the packages aren't priced up to $120 like some games.


----------



## OLoveLy (Oct 25, 2017)

Nope, no money in mobile game. Cx


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 25, 2017)

probs $10-15 maximum


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 25, 2017)

I hope this game isn't a freemium one in which it's free to play but you need to pay to enjoy it to the fullest.

I don't spend money on mobile games.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll probably try to not spend anything, but knowing me, I won't be able to resist. ESPECIALLY if there are items you can only buy with Leaf tickets.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 25, 2017)

I can easily see myself spending over $100 in this game if I enjoy it.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 25, 2017)

ive already spent $5 : (


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 26, 2017)

I never spend money on mobile games, this one probably won't be different.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 26, 2017)

an amount i wont be proud of


----------



## mocha. (Oct 26, 2017)

hopefully 0!

so far it seems there are a few ways to earn leaf tickets & i don't find it much different from the DS game in terms of waiting. (fruit regrowth, pwps etc.) and i don't think i'll be hardcore playing it anyways since u need internet to be connected to it and i work full time.
nintendo are usually quite fair about that stuff so i think it should be fine


----------



## VeenaViera (Oct 26, 2017)

I find it a personal challenge not to spend money and so far I'm killin it.  

Completing goals and requests gives you a pretty generous amount of leaf tickets. to be honest.


----------



## SomeonePC (Oct 26, 2017)

I'll more than likely spend a little bit, not more than $20 though. I'm happy to with it being a free game, as long as I'm enjoying it.


----------

